
White Pages May Go Way of Rotary-Dialed Phone - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/08/nyregion/08verizon.html?hp
======
wmeredith
It's about time. I haven't cracked a phone book in 7 years, but I've thrown
out about 10. They are not small books. (Kansas City)

~~~
ghshephard
Likewise. Last time I used one to look up a person was probably around
1992-1994 - though I actually used the yellow pages (to find an emergency HVAC
repair person) in 2003. I started getting free 411 service with my cell phone
in 1998, so I'm pretty certain I've never used the white pages after that.

I was in a cab recently, and asked him if he advertised in the Yellow Pages -
he looked at me like I was a martian - "Everyone uses Google" was his
feedback. (I'll admit that iPhone + GoogleMaps + Search is a pretty good
replacement for the Yellow Pages - It's all I ever use now )

------
ivenkys
Why has this taken so long , why is this not self-evident ?

------
InclinedPlane
Over the last few years I've grown more and more into the idea that the makers
of white/yellow pages ought to be charged with littering for distributing
their unnecessary, unwanted, and unused phone books to everybody's doorsteps.

